

Freakonomics: What Went Wrong? An examination reveals avoidable errors - trotsky
http://www.americanscientist.org/issues/id.14344,y.0,no.,content.true,page.3,css.print/issue.aspx

======
Uhhrrr
The ratio of article words to actual errors is very high here. But fans of
pedantry will find much to enjoy!

